# I...



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I really want to sleep. I don't want to go to dance class. I want to pass out on the couches in the gym's lobby. I don't see why I can't, since I HAVE a pillow. I'm so tired. I want to sleep.

But I have a side of me that feels if I don't attend every class I'm wasting time and my life and good opportunities and I get a huge wave of guilt and it makes me feel like crap for the rest of the day, as if I just ASKED for more mental hell by DEFIANTLY skipping class. I feel like when I do skip class I'm a slacker and never going to get anywhere.

Anybody else experiences this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2005)

crawl under a tree and snooze away.

We put unrealistic pressures on ourselves to COUNTERACT the fear that we're really helpless mad women.....all or nothing, black or white. Multiple degrees earned never missing a class, or a woman who lies in bed and sobs into her pillow.

Life - Reality - is neither.

You're a brilliant student who also has laziness in her! Just like the rest of the brilliant students in the world.

Snuggle up. Enjoy.
Love,
J


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I totally passed out in the gym lobby and ate cookies from the gym vending machine 

I was going to see if I could tackle a law brief to impress some law students but after looking at a couple sites and realizing that right now the law is bigger and boringer than me, I think I will finish those cookies 

And no, I don't have multiple degrees. I've only attended multiple SCHOOLS! No degree. See, not so black and white am I?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

When it was entitled "I..." I thought the thread would go on to say, very quietly: "...hurt myself today. To see if I still feel."


----------

